# Smoked Bagels



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,
I'd like to try making smoked bagels and I was just wondering about technique, Making bagels is no problem. After I boil the bagels are they just smoked until done or smoked till partially smoked and then finished in the oven.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## marybealladler (May 20, 2009)

Curious why you want to smoke bagels?


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Smoked bagels are popular in Montreal and NY so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I just tried smoking a batch of bagels and they turned out very well. Basically I cold smoked the bagels with hickory for 20 minutes after I boiled them. I then baked them for 30 minutes.


----------

